# Internship and Geotech Questions



## CivilEngr (Mar 16, 2012)

I did the first term of my schools co-op program last semester. I have 2 semester of classes left. I am trying to decide if I should return for my other two co-op terms (total of a year) or try to find somthing more related to what I want to do. The office I am at does environmental work. Mainly focusing on WWT/WT and Distribution. I would like to work as a geotehcnical engineer once I graduate. Should I look for an internship in this field or continue where I am at since I already have the position? Will the experience still be valuable to a geotech company? I am learning allot about project management, communication skills, and working on project teams so it should apply to other areas. The company does have offices that do geotech so movement in the future is possible but not for my co-op.

I also need to pick several classes outside of my geotech emphasis area. I was thinking structural would be good. I need 3.

Options:

Intermediate and Matrix Structural Analysis

Structural Loads and Systems

Reinforced Concrete Design

Masonry Structural Design

Steel Design

Wood Design

Flood Hazards and Protective Design

Coastal Engineering

I listed the last two because I am somewhat interested in levee design and working on coastal projects.

I want to take the concrete class. What other two classes would be most valuable to take? These will be on top of the requirements for my geotech emphasis.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 19, 2012)

The relevance of your experience will depend on what firm you ultimately end up working for. In southern California, most of the major geotech firms will primarily service a particular industry, e.g. landfills, commercial, residential, aviation or rail, flood control facilities, etc. Unfortunately it doesn't sound like the technical experience you're gaining in your current position will be of much benefit, but you're right that what you're learning in terms of communication and project management will be valuable. You should provide specific details of your current responsibilities when you interview.

As for your class options, you can't really go wrong with any of those. It definitely helps to be familiar with structural. I hated structural and barely took any classes in it, but whatever I needed to know about footings and shear walls I just learned on the job. So choose whatever you're interested in studying and you'll be fine.

My last two cents: in my experience, being a good writer and knowing how to put together good graphics is THE most important part of being an engineer, especially for a geotech. You can do the most complicated, cutting-edge analysis and successfully manage an investigation from A to Z...but who cares if you can't effectively communicate your findings?


----------

